# Need ideas: how would you display stone arrowheads?



## RandB

For Christmas this year, I had an idea for all my nephews. They range in age from 5 to 25. My father (their grandfather) passed away earlier this year. He had a nice collection of Indian arrowheads. He spent many years walking through plowed fields, collecting the ones he could find on the surface. I would like to make some kind of display, like a plaque or frame of some kind, and give each boy some of Grandpop's arrowheads to keep as a remembrance. I figure if they are mounted in some way, they will be less likely to become lost, especially by the younger boys. 
I am not by any means a wood-worker or into heavy duty craft stuff, so it will have to be something I can buy perhaps at someplace like Michaels, and then attach the arrowheads in some way. Something not too big, perhaps that would hold 4 or 6 arrowheads each. Any ideas??


----------



## GrannyG

You can buy small display cases (paper), then line them with cotton batting, and they hold the arrows up for display. Our arrowhead collection (DH"s father) was so huge, the local college requested to borrow it, they have it on display at the local college, and they also wrote a book on all the different kinds of arrows his father found over the years. We are quite proud of it. It is at Cisco College.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

You could also get a shadowbox type frame. wouldn't need to be deep for arrowheads. an inch maybe. They could be wired to the background perhaps? You might want to check with your local museum on the best way to mount them so that the stone doesn't discolor. 

hmmmm. A styrofoam base, (in a glass topped box) covered with black velvet. make depressions in the foam for the velvet to smush down into and the arrowheads to rest in. No discoloration, but they'd be moveable, so easier to lose, I suppose.

Perhaps a small wooden jewelry box. Most boxes have separate compartments inside, lined with velvet. There are some VERY attractive men's "accessories" boxes out there. That pesky mounting thing tho. 

I THINK hotmelt glue would work for mounting in a frame, or in a box, but please check with a museum or rock collector to be sure it wouldn't discolor the arrowheads somehow.


----------



## ChristieAcres

I'd look at stores that sell "old stuff" and look for small wooden boxes. You can find them at thrift stores & on craigslist, too. I'd line the wooden boxes with velvet/similar material, foam behind, and then secure by preference. I've seen plenty of inexpensive carved ones in antique stores, also, that were reasonably priced.


----------



## RandB

Thanks for the ideas! I am going to check at the craft store first, cuz I need some other things from there, too. Will let you know what I end up with.


----------



## Wisconsin Ann

pictures!! we'll need PICTURES!(if possible)


----------



## wyld thang

ha, well, I was going to say cut rounds of wood from a log, sand them nice, then drill holes and sew the heads to the round in a nice arrangement(if they have notches it makes it easy), along with a few old bones, some found bird feathers. I think a boy would like that. You could burn words into the wood with a soldering iron(name of where and who and when found them)


----------



## sweet_mae

My husband gets the deeper wooden picture frames and glues the arrowheads to a piece of wooden panel and replaces the back of the picture frame with the wooden panel. They come out really nice.


----------

